# Herefordshire Rally



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

Hi, midlander here, would love to attend the rally, but just noticed that the first weekend may have to be changed, hmmmm, could make the first weekend but not the second, will keep an eye on the rally news to see how things pan out.

Mike and Pearl


----------

